# My glass cat got stuck !



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

This is a bad month for me .... first the snail now the glass catfish.
He got stuck in a hole of the castle  ! I had to pull him out. He has some wounds on the body and I can see some redness inside the head (he is transparent). He is breathing at surface now ..... 
They are so sensitive ..... I hope he will make it .... I hope, I hope ...
L


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Ouch sorry to hear that.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awe i am so sorry to hear that too!

Having betta i am very used to hearing about people getting thier fish caught in the little holes in pots or decore. I dunno what it is about betta.. they tend to do it often..

My yonger brother had his pleco get stuck in a log... and noone knew. D: It was terrible...


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Pics of the bubu:


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

He swimms in the school now.
The withish area is the bubu.

Any opinion ?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Ouch lili, I'm sorry to hear that! Maybe the castle should be removed?


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

If he is swimming with the others then that is a good sign and hopefully the injury is only just a bruising. Being that he is transparent will make the injury look worse. Good luck with him.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

lili said:


> This is a bad month for me .... first the snail now the glass catfish.
> He got stuck in a hole of the castle  ! I had to pull him out. He has some wounds on the body and I can see some redness inside the head (he is transparent). He is breathing at surface now .....
> They are so sensitive ..... I hope he will make it .... I hope, I hope ...
> L


I really dislike artificial ornaments for this reason. Fish seem to get stuck in them way too often because they dont really seem to understand what they are. This is just MY opinion though. Also there have been several cases of these leaching curing agents and other volatile organic compounds into the water.

Sorry about your fish.

I always try to set tanks up thinking about where the fish can get stuck because this once happened to a dwarf gourami I used to have. It wasn't stuck very much- only barely- but sadly as they need to inhale air, after many many hours it suffocated. I wasn't home. I just found it in the position. very sad.

I see you have the increasingly rare and much hardier 'false' neon tetra. Nice fish.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree with you Pablo, also, chances are they're made in China and *may* leach lead as is happening with children's toys.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't think they leach light emitting diode but I'm pretty sure they may leach LEAD   

and other fun things


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Tabatha said:


> I agree with you Pablo, also, chances are they're made in China and *may* leach lead as is happening with children's toys.


RIP my old cat. I am sooo upset.

My husband has a "thing" to find stuff that are NOT "made in China". You don't want to know how many he found. 
Yesteday we were looking for camping stuff. He found a foam pad made in Canada. The size was not what we needed but, because it's not made in China, he wants it.


----------

